# Porter Cable D handle router #691



## mhutchison36 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am strongly considering purchasing this router as my first router. I would like to also have the ability to plunge cut. PC has a plunge base for the 690 series of routers. The 691 seems to come standard with motor 6912 and the plunge base seems to only be compatible with motor number 6902. I was hoping that someone out there that has this router can give me some insight on if in fact you can get a plunge base for this router model.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the 690 kit with fixed and plunge bases. I don't have the D handle base though. The router has been a major work horse for my shop. It has my recommendation.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Any of the 690 series motors fit any of the 690 series bases.

There is one little gotcha. The motor usually shipped with a "D" handle base usually has a very short power cord. (18" or less) The reason is that the motor plugs into the "D" handle. With a longer power cord you'll have to use twister ties to keep it under control.


----------



## mhutchison36 (Jan 13, 2010)

So the motor compatibilty of the base plunger will work with the 691 motor which comes standard as the #6912. I'm assuming then that the only difference bewtween the #6902 and the #6912 motors is the length of the power cord.


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

rrich said:


> Any of the 690 series motors fit any of the 690 series bases.
> 
> There is one little gotcha. The motor usually shipped with a "D" handle base usually has a very short power cord. (18" or less) The reason is that the motor plugs into the "D" handle. With a longer power cord you'll have to use twister ties to keep it under control.


That is whay I have two of them. One with a short cord and one with a long cord. 

I have had my two 690's for over 10 years and they are still going strong. 

When I saw Norm use his D-handle router I just had to by one.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Gorp said:


> When I saw Norm use his D-handle router I just had to by one.:thumbsup:


The safest hand held router configuration. You're holding the router with both hands before turning it on!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

rrich said:


> The safest hand held router configuration. You're holding the router with both hands before turning it on!


Yeah, I have to agree. I also like the fact that you can release the trigger
and power down without shifting your hands around.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mhutchison36 said:


> So the motor compatibilty of the base plunger will work with the 691 motor which comes standard as the #6912. I'm assuming then that the only difference bewtween the #6902 and the #6912 motors is the length of the power cord.


I have 2 of the 690's and a couple new D handles Usless for me I also have to plunge bases Now that is what i use I don't belive you will use the D handle ?? Try it you may like I use these every day and the plunge work's and works Now a hint When you put the plunge base or the D handle on Don't let it botton out Raise it about 1/4" up and tighten the allen bolt The reason for this If you try to remove it from the base it will not unlock No where to go if it's all the way to the bottom You will have to take the allen and the clip almost all the way out to get to loosen up Now if it is up 1/4" It will unlock the way it is sopose to do Try it both way and you will see what i mean Been their done that good luck on what you deside


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a PC 690. Its pretty much the gold standard which all routers are measured by. 

My PC 890 has the on off switch located on its base, so it automatically turns the router off when you change bits. This comes in really handy if you accidently forgot to unplug the cord.

It is a whole lot cheaper to buy porter cable router combos than buying seperate bases later.


----------

